# jpg in jsp laden, jpg ist in DB als blob gespeichert



## dresl (23. September 2004)

Hey,

ich hab da ein Problem, vielleicht könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen:

Ich möchte ein Bild anzeigen, welches in einer DB als blob gespeichert ist.
Die DB Verbindung etc. funktioniert, so wie ich das sehe, lese ich das blob als
byte[] aus,   aber wie konvertiere ich das byte[] in ein jpg?Und wie kann ich das in
meine jsp einkodieren?

mfg Dresl


----------



## Billie (3. Oktober 2004)

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel3/javainsel_140013.htm#t2t34

Das erklärt dir aber nur, wie du vom Byte-Array zum Bild am Bildschirm kommst und wenn du dieses Kapitel noch weiter beherzigst auch wie du das bild als *.JPG speichern kannst. Jedoch hab ich mit Java noch nie Datenbankgestützt gearbeitet, deshalb kann ich dir dazu nichts sagen.


----------

